# My new A.Lange & Söhne



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Here is my new Saxonia Thin Rose Gold 211.032

This is the thinnest watch ever crafted by A.Lange & Söhne: 5.9 mm height
Manual wound: 72hrs power reserve
Case: 40 X 5.9mm

I need a quick course of how to take descent pics, but for now this ones will have to do
View attachment 974246


View attachment 974252


View attachment 974254


View attachment 974255


View attachment 974257
View attachment 974278


so at the end for me this is *THE ULTIMATE DRESS WATCH *contrary to my first thoughts about the Calatrava. I had the chance the put them neck to neck, and even with all the glamour of patek phillipe, Saxonia won!


----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)

congrats,beautiful watch!!. i love RG. IMO...Lange is above Patek...;-)


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Congrats on another great pick up mate, wear it in good health!!!


----------



## Omjlc (Dec 19, 2011)

Jorge, I'm running out of descriptive words to praise your purchases. That ALS is elegant and stunning. Congrats. 

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Stunning !


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesome! And if these are your bad pics, I can't wait to see the ones you would not apologize for . . .


----------



## Spinning (Jan 29, 2012)

This is the ultimate watch in my eyes. 
Congrats!


----------



## iim7v7im7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Jorge,

Congratulations on your new watch. I am glad you took your mind for a walk down off Mt. Calatrava to check out ALS. In this category of thin, no seconds dress watches, I think you made of choice of the superior watch (at least to me) over the thought prestige and history.

kudos,

Bob


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Dancing Fire said:


> congrats,beautiful watch!!. i love RG. IMO...Lange is above Patek...;-)





amine said:


> Congrats on another great pick up mate, wear it in good health!!!





Omjlc said:


> Jorge, I'm running out of descriptive words to praise your purchases. That ALS is elegant and stunning. Congrats.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mark





Nishant said:


> Stunning !





Spinning said:


> This is the ultimate watch in my eyes.
> Congrats!





iim7v7im7 said:


> Jorge,
> 
> Congratulations on your new watch. I am glad you took your mind for a walk down off Mt. Calatrava to check out ALS. In this category of thin, no seconds dress watches, I think you made of choice of the superior watch (at least to me) over the thought prestige and history.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for your kind words mates, I finally found it! I have to say that I feel content. I know what you are thinking, but yes I feel that even though is true that we never say is the last one, It will pass sometime until I feel that famous itch.


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

drhr said:


> Awesome! And if these are your bad pics, I can't wait to see the ones you would not apologize for . . .


Thanks, Last night I stop buying a camera not just to take pics of my Lange but also because I was kind of tire of using my iPhone. I bought one of those cyber shot (those little ones) by Sony. It turns out that my iPhone beat the Camera. All the pics were taken on my iPhone with the exception of the last one (taken with the Sony)


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

heuerolexomega said:


> Thanks, Last night I stop buying a camera not just to take pics of my Lange but also because I was kind of tire of using my iPhone. I bought one of those cyber shot (those little ones) by Sony. It turns out that my iPhone beat the Camera. All the pics were taken on my iPhone with the exception of the last one (taken with the Sony)


:-d . . . . return the camera, if you can, I'll stare at your iphone pics all day long . . .


----------



## NielsZ (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow you made another great choice my friend! I would say keep 'm coming  Well when you feel the famous itch again, that is! Enjoy every single one of them in good health


----------



## Pyroxene (Aug 27, 2012)

Excellent shots of an excellent piece from an excellent brand.

I prefer the Saxonia with the sub-seconds dial myself, but your second-less Saxonia is great too.


----------



## iim7v7im7 (Dec 19, 2008)

heuerolexomega said:


> Thanks very much for your kind words mates, I finally found it! I have to say that I feel content. I know what you are thinking, but yes I feel that even though is true that we never say is the last one, It will pass sometime until I feel that famous itch.


If the past is instructive of the future I expect to see you with another new piece soon. There is no way to go from >1 new watch a month to 0 quickly (law of new acquisition inertia).


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow! Deutschland uber alles.

And it's high time you finally got a decent watch:-d:-d:-d


----------



## rs44 (Aug 22, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

descent pics ? I think you did a great job posting those pics, those pics are incredible. Stunning, elegant watch perfect for a suit.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

Man that's awesome.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

What do you think about the Lange 1 compared to this?


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

I think the Lange 1 is a beautiful watch in a different way, while is not a "strict" dress watch with its asymmetric overlap-free displays and it's characteristic outsized date has that novelty look. In 1994 when A.Lange & Söhne was re-stablished, the Lange 1 was one of the four timepieces that were first presented. I think that people needs to have a model or icon in their heads to relate to the brand, and the Lange 1 is that, like the Calatrava or Nautilus to Patek, Royal Oak to AP, etc. That being said I think the Saxonia Thin is pure and simple beauty, the pics don't do justice, it's a timeless beautiful design that you know it will never get tire of it. When I saw it in the flesh I just thought "my search is over". I was lucky enough to be able to compare it with all the Lange and I thought this is my favorite of all. My Heart it's with this watch, it didn't matter any preconceptions that I had about the brand, as far as what was the model I supposed to buy. When I put it in my wrist that was it! IMHO the Saxonia Thin is the dress timeless choice, and the Lange 1 is an awesome-novelty watch that people relate more to the brand. It's not my intention to initiate a discussion of what watch is better, I am just answering a question and I just did with the rationale that I have today. As you know your thoughts and understanding with timepieces changes from time to time.


----------

